# Gloster Trent-Meteor



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Oct 23, 2018)

*Gloster Meteor with Rolls-Royce RB.50 Trent turboprop enginesSeptember 20, 1945 – A modified Gloster Meteor F.1 is the first aircraft to fly under turboprop power. A single Meteor F.1, serial number EE227, had its Rolls-Royce Derwent turbojets removed and replaced with Rolls-Royce Trent turboprops. The undercarriage was lengthened to provide clearance for the 7-foot 7-inch diameter Rotol props which were turned through a reduction gear. Following its first flight, the turboprop Meteor was subsequently flown at higher power and with smaller props to help develop what was a very complicated engine control system. The testing program ended in 1948. 2 x Rolls-Royce R.B.50 Trent turboprops, 1305kW Fitted with 7ft 11 inch Rotol propellors and reduction gear the combination produced 750 shp and 1,000 lbs of jet pipe thrust. Other modifications included a six inch undercarriage extension for better propellor clearance and ballast in place of its cannons. It first flew from Church Broughton on the 20th September 1945 with Eric Greenwood at the controls. *

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 23, 2018)




----------



## chipieal (Oct 23, 2018)

johnbr said:


> *Gloster Meteor with Rolls-Royce RB.50 Trent turboprop enginesSeptember 20, 1945 – A modified Gloster Meteor F.1 is the first aircraft to fly under turboprop power. A single Meteor F.1, serial number EE227, had its Rolls-Royce Derwent turbojets removed and replaced with Rolls-Royce Trent turboprops. The undercarriage was lengthened to provide clearance for the 7-foot 7-inch diameter Rotol props which were turned through a reduction gear. Following its first flight, the turboprop Meteor was subsequently flown at higher power and with smaller props to help develop what was a very complicated engine control system. The testing program ended in 1948. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Since this is a plane I never knew existed, how it it compare to the jet? Which was faster-which had the higher ceiling?


----------



## wuzak (Oct 23, 2018)

chipieal said:


> Since this is a plane I never knew existed, how it it compare to the jet? Which was faster-which had the higher ceiling?



It was based on the Meteor F.I and I believe it was faster than the F.I. However, by the time it was flying the Meteor F.III and F.IV were in service and were much faster.


----------



## Gnomey (Oct 24, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Michael Hope (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

1945 Gloster Meteor Mk lll - Roy Cross


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Gloster Reheat-Derwent Meteor*


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Gloster Meteor F.8 Soar turbojets*


----------



## johnbr (Jan 4, 2019)

*Gloster Meteor F.8 Screamer testbed*


----------



## Wurger (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 5, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------

